# Unable to connect to xserver connection refused?



## fvs (May 16, 2018)

After installing mate-desktop with the help of freebsd documentation and rebooting,
I can't open mate-session or slim?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 16, 2018)

Usually it's your login manager, and not so much X, which provides options to remotely log onto a graphical environment from a remote location.

So.. what login manager do you use?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2018)

Please configure and test Xorg itself first before trying things like MATE or SLiM. You need to make sure the foundation is good before you can build a house on top of it.

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## fvs (May 17, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Usually it's your login manager, and not so much X, which provides options to remotely log onto a graphical environment from a remote location.
> 
> So.. what login manager do you use?


Slim


----------



## ShelLuser (May 17, 2018)

fvs said:


> Slim


Then that is your problem.

From /usr/ports/x11/slim/pkg-descr:

```
SLiM is a desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11, derived from
Login.app by Per Liden.

It aims to be light and simple, although completely configurable through
themes and an option file; is suitable for machines on which remote login
functionalities are not needed.
```
As such: this isn't possible using x11/slim.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2018)

I don't think the OP is trying to connect remotely (XDMCP). You get a similar error when trying to start a windows manager and it fails to due to Xorg configuration errors. The window manager will throw a connection error because the Xserver fails to start.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 17, 2018)

SirDice Excellent point, you're right: I focused myself on connecting.



fvs said:


> After installing mate-desktop with the help of freebsd documentation and rebooting,
> I can't open mate-session or slim?


This leads up to the question: does X actually work at all? So if you try to start Xorg, does anything happen? Do you get to see a mouse cursor, does it start a proper graphical environment?

Basically what SirDice hinted at in his previous message.


----------



## fvs (May 17, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> SirDice Excellent point, you're right: I focused myself on connecting.
> 
> 
> This leads up to the question: does X actually work at all? So if you try to start Xorg, does anything happen? Do you get to see a mouse cursor, does it start a proper graphical environment?
> ...


Everything is working after I configured my /boot/loader.conf adding

```
kern.vty=vt
i915kms_load="YES
```
 looks like this works.
Thanks to all that responded.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2018)

You can remove the kern.vty, the default is already set to vt(4).


----------

